# Strange plumbing issue



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, wondered if anyone can help with my small plumbing issue!

For some reason when I flush the toilet (separate from WC from the bathroom) there is a noise from the pipes which sounds like muffled drilling and the bath tap/shower head trickles water (not a lot but noticeable) then stops once the toilet cistern is full - even though the bathroom taps are closed shut

The noise/water trickling stops if I open up any of the taps in the house.

I have no idea what's causing this, other than I replace the bathroom sink over a month ago and had to fix a leak under the bath.
I did turn the valves on the bath & bathroom sink pipes down a little bit (not opened fully) to reduce/control the water rate coming out the taps.

I assume that could be the cause but can't understand why?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Water hammer.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sounds like water hammer, as suggested above... you’ve a pipe that’s got a bit of movement innit, which is vibrating when the water runs through it and probably knocking on another pipe. 

If you can get to any of the pipes behind sink / toilet / bath etc, try to hold them individually and see if you can feel which one / stop / reduce the noise - you can then look to stopping it properly ...


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great thanks!
Just googled water hammer to see what it is, and it describes the symptoms to a T!
I'll try reducing/the value on the pipe that feeds the toilet cistern and see if that helps!

Seems like the cartridge of the bath taps are failing too leading it the issue of the trickle of water!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The valve filling the toilet is shutting off quickly when full. The sudden stop of water creates a pressure wave which travels along the water in the pipe causing them to rattle if the pipes are not secured well.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I had something similar at the old house when we shut a valve slightly, I just opened it fully and it solved the issue.


----------

